# Can I have bangs?



## nillinoise (27 Mar 2012)

Can I have bangs in my uniform?


----------



## ModlrMike (27 Mar 2012)

The text book definition of "uniform" would indicate no. However if you wish to have bangs in your hair, then the CF appearance guidelines will spell it out for you.


----------



## nillinoise (27 Mar 2012)

I read them, they don't really say! Its dumb!


----------



## nillinoise (27 Mar 2012)

Women (see Figure 2-2-3). Hair shall not
extend below the lower edge of the shirt
collar (see below.) Exaggerated styles,
including those with excessive fullness or
extreme height, are not authorized. Braids, if
worn, shall be styled conservatively and tied
tightly: secured at the end by a knot or a
small unadorned fastener. A single braid
shall be worn in the centre of the back.
Double braids shall be worn behind the
shoulders. Hair shall be a maximum length
when gathered behind the head and braided
which does not extend below the top of the
armpit. With the permission of a
Commanding Officer, a 60-day transition
period may be granted a member to grow her
hair longer for re-styling, during which time
hair may extend below the lower edge of the
shirt collar; all the while maintaining a
positive military appearance, and subject to
the member’s safety.


----------



## GnyHwy (27 Mar 2012)

Which pocket do you plan on putting them in?

Seriously though, I had really long bangs as a young troop, and it is acceptable as long as you keep it looking neat.  Just remember that you are a soldier, and not a rockstar.

If you have long bangs, you will likely attract attention; as long as you can perform, there should be no issues.  If you are all cosmetics and very little substance, it will not be a good thing.

Word of wisdom.  Don't ever say something is dumb, unless you were the one who wrote it.


----------



## Journeyman (27 Mar 2012)

In your profile, you claim you're in a "Field Ambulance." 
I'm willing to bet that your RSM would tell you if you asked politely.


----------



## nillinoise (27 Mar 2012)

i'm a woman, not a man with bangs.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Mar 2012)

nillinoise said:
			
		

> i'm a woman, not a man with bangs.



Your RSM would still tell you politely.


----------



## nillinoise (27 Mar 2012)

Sorry that was old, here is the 2011.

Women (see Figure 2-2-3). Hair shall not
extend below the lower edge of the shirt
collar. Exaggerated styles, including those
with excessive fullness or extreme height,
are not authorized. Braids, if worn, shall be
styled conservatively and tied tightly:
secured at the end by a knot or a small
unadorned fastener. A second small
unadorned fastener may be used to secure
the top of the braid. A single braid shall be
worn in the centre of the back. Double
braids shall be worn behind the shoulders.
Hair shall be a maximum length when
gathered behind the head and braided
which does not extend below the top of the
armpit. Multiple braids (cornrows) shall be
directed toward the back of the head,
pulled tight to the head and secured at the
end by a knot or a small-unadorned
fastener. A second small unadorned
fastener may be used to secure the top of
the braid. Multiple braids extending below
the lower edge of the collar are to be
gathered in a bun. With the permission of a
Commanding Officer, a reasonable period
may be authorized in order to transition
from short to long hairstyles, during which
time hair may extend below the lower edge
of the shirt collar; all the while maintaining
a positive military appearance, and subject
to the member’s safety.


----------



## GnyHwy (27 Mar 2012)

nillinoise said:
			
		

> i'm a woman, not a man with bangs.



Haha. C'est funny.  

I assumed you were a dude.

Lots of girls have bangs.  At work they keep them tied back in a neat bun.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Mar 2012)

Don't take what you read here. Your RSM may not agree. Go ask him\her.


----------

